# 05 pathfinder AC problem front vents will not blow SOLVED



## wandaniers (Jul 6, 2011)

AC problem on my 2005 nissan pathfinder LE write up

Ok well after much reseach and no real staight solutions that I could find, I decided to try and tackle my AC problem because it has been soo hot lately and having the windows down with hot air blowing on you or not to mention pregant wife is not fun. 

So the problem is the AC / Heat or any air for that matter would not blow out the front vents but the ac would however blow out the top vents all the way in the 3rd row. I knew than something was wrong with the front blower (as pathfinders have 2 blower motors, 1 for the front and 1 for the rear). 

After checking all the fuses in the car on the side of the glove box and the fuse in the engine bay, I found they all turned out to be good.

Next thing I did was run power to my front blower motor (which is located underneath the glovebox on the passanger side of the truck). There are 2 plugs that are right there, the smaller of the 2 is for the blower motor. So I unpluged it and ran a power wire right from the battery to the one pin and ran a ground to the other. The blower fired up but sounded horrible. 

Now for the other larger plug that is under there is for the VBC (Variable Blower Control module). I figured that this was bad. I went to my local dealer and picked up a new one for $70 beans. Took the old one out by unscrewing 2 bolts that are very small (I used a 1/4 rachet with a 7/32 socket). Popped the new one in, turned the car on and boom the air from the front vents kicked on. However the blower sounded like death. I say great now I need a new blower motor as well (dealer quote $240). 

Did not want to buy a new blower motor because this one works, it just was sounding bad. I take the blower motor out (3 7/32 bolts). I pop the circle clip off and unscrew a torx on the side, so I could take the fan off the motor and shimmey the motor out from its plastic shell (be very careful if you do this though because the plastic fan is plastic duhhh and very easy to break). I spray electrical clean spray all over the motor to get all the soot out and off of it. Then proceded to blow compressed air through it. A couple of good sized black chunks came out. Put the motor back together and slapped her back in and she works perfected again, nice and quiet.









VBC plug









VBC itself (2 kinds mine was a 4 fin but some other models have 3 finned ones)









Front blower motor taken apart

Hope this helps some people out there and also Im sure this would probably be the same procedure for other nissan trucks like titan, frontier, xterra, armada, qx56, quest.


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice. Great job on the clean up. Glad you figured it out for the rest of us.


----------



## jamie83 (Nov 15, 2011)

*Front blower problems*

Hi Mate

Im having the same problems with a 05 pathfinder SVE here in the UK.

I've just looked under the motor to check the power to the motor etc and there is three plugs. One white plug next to the actual fan, then a small grey plug to the right and then close by is a large white plug which looks like it is plugged into the VBC. Am i right in guessing the small grey one is the one to check to make sure the motor is good? Just thought i'd check before i stick some juice up it to check it and then blow something else.

Cheers.


----------



## Brandi (Aug 26, 2019)

[QUOTE="wandaniers, post: 1339974, 
How did you take the plastic fan off of motor i took circle clamp and torque screw out , mine isnt sliding out ive been messing with it over an hour, help am i missing something?


----------

